# Looking for some idea's



## Muzzy17 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have some basic tools and am doing things on a hobbyist basis but looking for something to get into to make a little extra money to beef up my tool inventory. I currently have a small table saw, a chop saw, a small band saw, a router and router table, a drill press. a disc/belt sander combo, and a small lathe for doing pens and what not. Looking for some suggestions on some fairly easy yet unique little builds that won't sit on the shelf. I am working on a connection for some oak and gum skids I'm gonna try ripping down on the table saw and doing something with however I don't ye have a planer or jointer to get them good and square.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Since you don't have a planer or jointer to use rough lumber to make it nice, I'd suggest looking for projects to make out of pallets, pallets are usually free and the projects aren't too difficult, that's what I did basically and now I have a lot of tools. Not the best tools, but now I can do more and sell more and will be upgrading hopefully as I go along, at least that's the plan anyways.


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

You can use the router/router table as a planer/jointer. if you have access to podcast through Apple, Woodsmith has a lot of good jigs for the router.

As for what to build, go to your local library and look in the woodworking section. They have a lot of older book with small easy projects. The older books I found, have patterns and project that back then would take awhile to complete. But with the advance in tool tech., you can whip the projects out in no time.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

My general rules when making things to sell are;

1. Mass production is a must to optimize the time and expense of the shop and to keep production costs low enough to turn a profit. This could mean turning out as few as 10 units, depending on what you make and how much you charge.

2. Templates/jigs are the key to mass production

3. The fewer times you need to touch the parts, the faster and cheaper you can produce them

Look for builds that can be easily translated to templates and require a relatively small amount of wood to produce. I've had success with things like, scroll-sawn puzzles, lamps, benches, and wall decorations. Larger pieces, which are hard to template, can still be profitable if most of the work can be completed with just one or two setups. I've made simple outdoor furniture this way from 2X stock and sold that with no problem. Make 10 or 15 picnic tables and put a sign on the lawn "Picnic tables - $50.00" you'll sell out by Memorial Day!

These projects are for profit and I've always found them a little boring and not very technical, but they pay for my hobby so I won't complain about it.


----------



## Muzzy17 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks buddy, this is my way of thinking to. I'm gonna start with some outdoor benches and chairs for kids. I have a source for free oak skids 4×4x40" long by the pallet and lots of free pine, I'm just trying to corner my nitch and roll with it.


----------



## Muzzy17 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your help I'm trying to curve my free time blues and figure I might as well do something usefull and would like to build some nice stuff for others as well. We'll see.


----------

